# Any debt collectors you'd recommend?



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

Hi guys

Just wondering if you know of any good debt collectors you'd recommend that service the Whiteley, Fareham area.

I did a website for someone, and they don't understand the concept of paying for things...

cheers


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think it works like that, I would say small claims court would be the way, but you provably won't get your money unless you have proof / contract etc


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

This guy


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

why not take it down ? or replace with a holding page stating account on hold until paid


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CRM said:


> why not take it down ? or replace with a holding page stating account on hold until paid


Think that's excellent advice [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

MaXius said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondering if you know of any good debt collectors you'd recommend that service the Whiteley, Fareham area.
> 
> ...


Yea..... good luck with that.

I dont think you understand the concept of getting bumped fella, sad truth is if they dont want to pay not much you can do. Restrict the site but if they aint paying you...... they aint paying you. :-|

"Debt colectors" here are just firms that will badger people on your behalf, they wont be interested in your small debt, unless you are personally willing to drag this through a small claims court you are pretty much screwed.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Small claims?

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Small claims?
> 
> J
> Xx


Hes in Australia, unless he is willing to travel to the uk to fight this hes kinda screwed. I suppose you could appoint a lawyer here. But is it worth it?

How much money are we talking here. Im guessing its not a lot.


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

mstew said:


> This guy


Watched this clip so many times, so funny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys, yeah he did a C act (c stands for class)... changed the passwords on the server etc first.
Goes to show, even supposedly reputable new businesses sometimes are not.

Oh, around 1800 I think it was. A lot of work.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

write him a letter (recored) stating that you plan to take him to court if you dont get your money or hear from him - give him 16 days to reply. theres templates on the net you can copy, this should hopefully scare him into paying and if he doesnt then keep a copy of the letter and then take him to a small claims court. theres a name for this process but cant remeber what its called but its a fairly common thing to do.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You can also name and shame, depending on his type of business this can be far more damaging.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Small claims?
> ...


Your telling me that they dont have some sort of small claims in Australia.......

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have no idea about these people but they are local to Whiteley

http://www.camelotcredit.co.uk/

Might be worth contacting them for advice?


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

register a similar name, copy his web design but change the text with a breakdown of the story - then get it above his site in google !
fight fire with fire i say, i hate people that do this.
On the flip side i was ripped off by a PHP theme developer (oddly enough the guy who did this theme) and he lives only 10 miles away. already scoped him out and looking forward to catching up with him. is it really worth ripping people off for a couple of hundred quid ? i personally would rather sleep at night without constantly looking over my shoulder or wondering where that skip load of tarmac came from dumped on the end of my drive :wink:

Now then speaking of web design, i need some help and possibly some work done. i know what i want design and style wise, and know how i want it to work. simply need some templates and some pretty basic ASP stuff (forms, mailers, perhaps even a login area) and i can stick the content in using DW or by hand.
Any takers fancy a chat - feel free to PM me


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If we have trouble getting customers to pay for hosting, we switch their web site off. It's funny how fast they respond.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Yea no doubt they do. But how can an auzzie court enforce collection on an English debt.

Could be worse, the debt could be up here in Scotland. Absolutely nothing you can do to pursue it other than badgering people for it.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

This won't really help you out, but it's something I read a few months ago and it cracked me up.

http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p.html


----------



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

Nice one RSSTT. 

Pugwash - Not hosting it myself, otherwise there would be a giant Goatse on there instead of his logo.

Well I hired a debt collector and when they contacted him, he pretended not to know me and play all innocent. Kind of stupid, since I even have his signature on a distributor agreement, in addition to a mountain of email correspondence.. lol..

I constantly overestimate people I think.. haha :roll:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Debt collectors are powerless they have no more authority to get someone to pay up than your next door neighbour.
All they can do is ask, and send threatening letters that amount to nothing.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ever heard of a high court writ? That would do it, costs around £75 IIRC and they don't leave until paid (with a massive charge after the first two hours) or start seizing their goods with value


----------

